

How world-changing are the culture and politics of free software? - zby
http://blog.p2pfoundation.net/how-world-changing-are-the-culture-and-politics-of-free-software/2008/08/23
"Geert Lovink interviews Christopher Kelty on the issues covered by his book Two Bits". I found the critisism of amateur anthropology by people like ESR quite refreshing.
======
gaius
_if I argue with him, I give him the status of a fellow researcher, and I
don’t think either his research or his ideas merit that_

Harsh but fair.

